# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  E-books?

## RKS Computer Solutions

Guys, I'm about to post a free e-book to the marketing folder...  Was just wondering if the people involved in this forum would like to have a dedicated place for placing e-books for those who want it?

Dave, I hope it's OK...   I got the book for free last night, to do with marketing, even though I haven't finished reading it yet, I feel it could be of help to the marketers around us...

I also have various other ebooks, will post some more in time if everyone agrees that we go ahead with it...

Comments please guys!

----------


## Dave A

That sounds great. I could also open up the appropriate file format and have it uploaded in the links & downloads manager. Something for members only, maybe?

What would the file format be - any special readers required?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Dave, have loads of ebooks in .exe format, though that poses a problem for those not on Windows and for those who are tight on security...

PDF is the main format I reckon, file I'm uploading to marketing is 4MB, so not sure what you want to make of the sizes...  (One ebook I have about forex is 18MB, though I doubt whether or not it would have a place on this forum, just giving an example)

----------


## Dave A

I'll take a closer look at file size permissions to see if we can make a plan.

PDF format isn't an issue, that's available. But there's a general file size limit I'm going to see if I can navigate around.

Enabling exe file uploads through the manager is out, I'm afraid - way too much of a security risk. For those we'd have to have a link to a file loaded by FTP here, or available for download from another server as you're setting up with this Google Adwords one.

Either way - I'm opening a category for ebooks in the links manager. As the list grows we'll break it into categories.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Great...  And I reckon your idea of putting it in the downloads section is correct...  Maybe then just keep an updated list in a sticky somewhere for reference?

----------

